# Pimped Mazzers



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Spotted these last week when I was on the way to Allpress espresso and thought I'd pay them a visit today. I asked for my usual double espresso and small cappa and while I was paying I asked the Barista guy where he got the glass hoppers. He didn't really give me a positive answer only to say they came from a secret location. The Major (or Royal/Robur no doubt I will be corrected) on the left has a motor on the hopper that makes it turn round but unfortunately it was broke he told me. The espresso arrived about 300 degrees. Still got the blisters to prove it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jens @ Torr Tampers makes Glass hoppers for Mazzers

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/products/glasshopper-green


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

very retro..nice colour as well. thanks for sharing.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wondered why the mazzer plate was left on the left one, probably a fan cover!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks like a lot like goswell road coffee, I went in there once, the barista was moody and the espresso was bad so never again









Why bother when workshop and giddy up are a stones throw away.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Look cool... and a bit like the aliens from Mars Attacks!!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I reckon they were 'pimped' by espressoparts.com they sell and deal with customising mazzers, the last one was a robur e with a sweet candy orange with red racing stripe onnit.

Looked good dread to think of the price especially when they'll start off with a brand spanker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Why bother when workshop and giddy up are a stones throw away.


 Why not........................


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

They've got coffeechaps adjuster handles! The chrome collars are a nice touch.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Should make a super smash when one of them hits the floor - be like a grenade going off, with glass splinters whizzing eveywhere.......


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Jens @ Torr Tampers makes Glass hoppers for Mazzers
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/products/glasshopper-green


 He can keep them at £220


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

painty said:


> They've got coffeechaps adjuster handles! The chrome collars are a nice touch.


Well spotted I didn't even see that


----------

